

Boulder's Mesa Elementary adds 'buddy bench' to encourage inclusiveness - yawz
http://www.dailycamera.com/boulder-county-schools/ci_25687473/boulders-mesa-elementary-adds-buddy-bench-encourage-inclusiveness

======
yawz
I can definitely see the good side of this initiative. However I'm afraid
there's also a bad side to this as children can be cruel to any sign of
weakness or difference. I think parents have to support this initiative and
talk to their children about the importance of including etc.

I'm definitely curious how satisfactory the results are going to be.

~~~
curtis
I think it's interesting that they've recruited kids to be advocates for using
the bench in the intended way. Kids can certainly be cruel, but I think they
are just as capable of enforcing positive norms as negative ones. So maybe
that's how this will work out here.

